# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What have you done in the last 60 minutes?

## BlueLace

.... I've made coffee, got the kids up, cooked some breakfast, painted my toenails.

----------


## L

Iv gotten four people up and out of bed, just on break drinking tea

----------


## Rawr

Cleaned the house.

----------


## Cage

Watched TV

----------


## JustGaara

Reddit, ate some Dipsy Doodles (BBQ flavor, yum), listened to Pendulum, wrote *one sentence* of my essay, searched for a remix of Bulletproof that doesn't suck, failed, switched to listening to trapstep... Very eventful hour lmao  ::

----------


## WineKitty

I am currently out of commission so I am reading and watching a lot of TV.  Hope to back to seminormal life by the end of the week.

----------


## Monotony

Empty dishwasher, make tea, jello, feed the cat, get chips, post here.

----------


## Chocolate

I showered and killed a fly

----------


## huppypuppy

In the last hour, I have:
Gotten home from workChecked emailsListened to musicGot to feel my other Christmas present (the one I did not buy)RelaxedJust bummed about

----------


## L

sleep - woke up

----------


## JustGaara

> sleep - woke up



Nap?

I watched the Office and wrote a few more sentences for my essay.

----------


## L

> Nap?



Nope - it was 7:40 am when I posted that

----------


## JustGaara

> Nope - it was 7:40 am when I posted that



Oh jeez, did you at least get some more sleep?

I haven't even been awake for an hour, so... Sleep, work on essay.

----------


## L

> Oh jeez, did you at least get some more sleep?
> 
> I haven't even been awake for an hour, so... Sleep, work on essay.



No, I got up for college

Now over the past hour I have 

1. done some essay work
2. took a break
3. spoke to my boyfriend
4. essay
5. typed this

----------


## Bear

ate

----------


## Sagan

No no no. Working in being a stronger person to face the current circumstances!

----------


## JustGaara

> No, I got up for college



Oh wow, kudos to you.  ::):  That's great that you made sure to go to class only on one hour of sleep.

The past hour has been spent commuting to my school, printing out my paper, watching the Office and eating pizza, and working on a bibliography for another paper.

----------


## L

> Oh wow, kudos to you.  That's great that you made sure to go to class only on one hour of sleep.



You know we are in different time zones....I had lots of sleep  ::):

----------


## JustGaara

> You know we are in different time zones....I had lots of sleep



Lol yeah I know. For some reason, my brain turned you sleeping within the last hour into only getting an hour of sleep though  lmfao. Derp. My bad.

----------


## Anteros

Talked with one friend via PM, another on Gmail, cooked some pork chops, printed some coupons for Burt's Bees from Facebook, now browsing AS.

----------


## JesusChild

I've been here for the last 60 minutes and playing music on Youtube.

----------


## The Wanderer

Sat on the computer, listening to music and lurking on a few forums

----------


## SmileyFace

-Studied for tomorrow's final exam
-Had a pastry
-Browsed the web
-Messed around with my new phone, figuring it all out (totally new to smartphones lol)

----------


## Anteros

Sent a PM, talked with a friend on Gmail chat, made some coffee, printed out an embroidery pattern, watched a video on embroidery, now browsing AS.

----------


## SmileyFace

-stared at a paper of mine in misery lol
-sang a bit of some random Christmas songs
-drank some water
-went to pee
-and cuddled with my stuffed animals

My day is going quite well o_o lol

----------


## Marleywhite

Bunch of math homework

----------


## JustGaara

Found a place to volunteer this weekend, ate too much Dominos, and watched the Office.

----------


## Frogger

ate

----------


## Antidote

This: http://www.cambridgebrainsciences.com/browse/

----------


## Chieve

browsing the internet...i dont know how i woke up at 9:30 today

----------


## The Wanderer

Browsing this site and Facebook

----------


## JustGaara

Listen to music while browsing Reddit. Trying to find the perfect remix to this one song and can't find one.  ::(:

----------


## Hannahstrange

I just downloaded Sam Cooke Live at the Harlem Square Club (1963) album. I FREAKIN' LOVE IT. Now I'm sort of anxious and irritated because of my Adderall and devouring apples.

----------


## L

College work - eating an orange

----------


## WineKitty

Reading "Young Hearts Crying" by Richard Yates and drinking green tea with honey.

----------


## Anteros

Worked on some embroidery, browsed a couple of forums, and answered several IMs and PMs.

----------


## CeCe

Slept

----------


## Grand Jete

I've walked the dog, looked up a cookie recipe and sat around feeling sorry for myself.

----------


## Ironman

Curled up with my blankets against a space heater.

----------


## JustGaara

Got my little cousin's Christmas gifts. I got him an Iron Man mask and the glove that glows, makes sounds, and shoots missiles. I think it's cool but his dad bought him a Wii U so it doesn't really matter what I got him lmfao.

----------


## Ironman

Washed the bathroom sink
Took a shower
Got dressed
Called my neighbor

My water bill might be a bit higher in January  :Rofl: .  I did three loads of dishes, three loads of laundry, and mopped the linoleum floor.

----------


## BlueLace

I went shopping for the kids for back to school

----------


## kath

Refresh my mind With the help of Social networking sites and eating some snacks.. Hehehe..

----------


## life

listened to music

----------


## billius

Attempted to workout, succumbed to a sinus headache and realized its better if I have the weekend off.

----------


## L

Put on the oven....eating pizza...feed dog some pizza

----------


## ev0ker

Uh... had dinner with friends, then we went out to buy some ice for our drinks and got some cigarettes to try. i really cannot stand the taste nor the smell.

----------


## Arcadia

Browsed threads and had some yogurt.

----------


## Prodigy

Music, watched an episode and talked to people.

----------


## Koalafan

Listened to youtube and talked to a couple of friends  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Cooked/ate dinner, took a shower, tossed out the trash, and now I'm playing some video games.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Chatted and researched contact lens brands.

----------


## VickieKitties

Overheard men having a conversation about women that made me wanna stab somebody, after I  accidentally boobytrapped the guy, amusing.

----------


## L

I was reading and preparing nothing for my next class, going to get ready for a run now!

----------


## Chantellabella

Grin and bared it.

----------


## SmileyFace

Been worrying to death over things...

----------


## VickieKitties

I'm usually noticing this thread immediately after having done something illicit. :}

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm usually noticing this thread immediately after having done something illicit. :}



 ::):  Ok. Now I'm curious. You don't have to tell, but that just sounds intriguing and fun. 


For me? Kinda walked around my house a bit, just thinking. Pushing down feelings.

----------


## VickieKitties

Bubble bath, pedicure, facial. :}

----------


## Misssy

made coffee and pooped, listened to music, had a nightmare that I don't remember-something about my customer service job I think, worried about moving and finding a good place to move to. Felt bad about the shitty way my mother talks to me. Grooving to Taylor Swift--LOL my inner 17 year old loves likes this song. 

Toasted some English muffins and put sunflower seed butter and maple syrup on them. 

Turned computer on and am sitting here. Looked around my room and made a mental list of all the things I need to do, going to the bank and errands and things like that. Now listening to bad country music LOL oh well. 

Spent some time thinking about what I would do if I won the lottery --mostly things that people do even without winning the lottery

Worry 
lots of worry and stress 

thinking about laundry etc.

----------


## L

Just finished first yoga class, so relaxing

----------


## Misssy

I made an appointment for another hair cut for today in 3 hours time

----------


## Misssy

Took a shower, got dressed, did laundry.  ::):  made more coffee

----------


## Koalafan

Overdosed on Breaking Bad.  :Smoke:

----------


## SmileyFace

Walked from my car to my apartment.
Had dinner (ramen noodles!)
Showered

----------


## L

Planned a shopping trip......didn't get out of bed

----------


## Chantellabella

Cut grass. 

Wanna smell me? 



(yes, I can be grosser than you young guys)

----------


## Koalafan

Youtubing and about to play some gta5  :Gaming:

----------


## Koalafan

and just took my mom out to dinner!  ::D:

----------


## L

Made a list of meals and shopping list for next week followed by a fitness plan - I wonder will I stick to it now!

----------


## SmileyFace

Ate dinner
Washed dishes
Looked up a geology assignment I have to do soon
Looked up what I got on my geology exam
Browse through Tumblr
Browse through Pinterest
Checked my bank account

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Ate pancakes and drank a cup of coffee for dinner. :/

----------


## SmileyFace

-was still sleeping before the alarm went off
-brushed my teeth
-bathed
-changed clothes
-ate an everything bagel
-now drinking special k protein drink

----------


## VickieKitties

Went to target with my mom, encountered an ex coworker there.  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Went to target with my mom, encountered an ex coworker there.



You used to work at Target? That's pretty cool, one of my most favorite stores ever lol

----------


## VickieKitties

> You used to work at Target? That's pretty cool, one of my most favorite stores ever lol



Oh, no, she works at target.  Good thing I never did, I'd be super broke with an apartment full of cute sweaters.  :Tongue:   When I shop there I usually spend ~$200. :/

----------


## L

Had a talk with mum and now sitting on my bed feeling sickly

----------


## James

Packed my bags.  Ready to pick up my kids for a weekend at my parent's   ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Put food and a warm bed and covering out on the porch for the stray cat.
 Ate.
 Is it too early to go to bed at 7:18pm?

I've been up since 2am

----------

